# Kubota L3300 GST Shut Down problem



## jomch (Aug 7, 2021)

My L3300, all of a sudden, will not shut down with key. Any solutions out there?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello jomch, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. Your fuel system has a stop lever (item # 030) and a stop solenoid (item # 010) that actuates it. Your stop solenoid is apparently stuck in the "open" position. Disconnect the wire to the solenoid and check for 12V (or less) power to it with the key "on" and "off". If the solenoid isn't moving, it is defective. On my little Kubota, this is a common problem. 










Kubota L3300F (2wd) Parts


Kubota L3300F (2wd) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## jomch (Aug 7, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello jomch, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram. Your fuel system has a stop lever (item # 030) and a stop solenoid (item # 010) that actuates it. Your stop solenoid is apparently stuck in the "open" position. Disconnect the wire to the solenoid and check for 12V (or less) power to it with the key "on" and "off". If the solenoid isn't moving, it is defective. On my little Kubota, this is a common problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I have changed the stop solenoid and still have same problem. I checked fuses-all good.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Did you check the voltage to the stop solenoid? If your kill solenoid is like my little Kubota, when you turn the key off your little black box computer supplies voltage to the solenoid for about 5 seconds to hold the solenoid in long enough to kill the engine. 

Incidentally, you can install a manual kill cable (see item #70 on parts diagram plus supporting items). This will permanently solve your problem.


----------



## jomch (Aug 7, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Did you check the voltage to the stop solenoid? If your kill solenoid is like my little Kubota, when you turn the key off your little black box computer supplies voltage to the solenoid for about 5 seconds to hold the solenoid in long enough to kill the engine.
> 
> Incidentally, you can install a manual kill cable (see item #70 on parts diagram plus supporting items). This will permanently solve your problem.


The tractor has a manual kill, but I would still like to solve this problem. The dash lights also do not come on now. I am checking the voltage later today. Thank you for the advice!


----------

